# sho tung kwa..bear hug



## marlon (Sep 20, 2005)

*stk bear hug* 
I have found an interesting response to a bear hug in sho tung kwa: 
After the stepping stool kick and side thrust kick we block then strike with a leopard paw and then move into a left cat stance checking ccw then returning cw and then backfist and scorpion kick. 
So in a bear hug shift your wieght into a left cat stance (direction indicated only to orientate tyo the form) check ccw throwing your shouldersback, ccw and slightly lowering your wieght. Shift back (cw motion) thereby forcing the opponent to "catch" thier balance and stablize themselves on thier left leg. Throwing up the right arm towards thier head (backfist) increases the pressure on their left leg and brings thier attention upwards. This also provides a upper and middle zone check. Then the right scorpion kick to the inside of their left knee. Miniskis damage and acl damage. Or kick below the knee damaging the tibia and severely comprimising their balance with leverage and of course, pain. Or kick below the knee and slide your foot with wieght, down the tibia and end with an ankle/foot stomp (this last one breaks more from the form in that you will need a cw rotation to effectively give a downward wieght to the strike thereby turning to face uke. Finish as you like if necessary. 
Let me know what you think. 

Respectfully, 
marlon


----------



## marlon (Sep 20, 2005)

I need to edit something...lack of sleep..apologies.

The backfist in the form is done with the left hand, still bringing the attention upwards and giving an upper and middle level check but forget the thingy about increasing pressure on the leg

I couldn't sleep so please forgive the fogginess of my explaination

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Marlon, 
the initial movement seems to closely follow the Menagerie concept of  technique definition.
Rich


----------



## marlon (Sep 20, 2005)

One thing i love...and sometimes hate ...about you AK guys is the terminology you have for everything!!!  I.e. i do not know what you mean.  Could you please elaborate?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 21, 2005)

I think he was referring to the number of animal terms in the first part of your description. 


> I have found an interesting response to a *bear hug * in sho tung kwa:
> After the stepping stool kick and side thrust kick we block then strike with a *leopard paw * and then move into a left *cat stance * checking ccw then returning cw and then backfist and *scorpion kick*.


----------



## kempo108 (Sep 21, 2005)

good visual Marlon. i have always visulized somone attempting a bear hug, but not being fully grabed. seems it would work good. i believe the spelling of the form is sho dan kwa. whcih means first degree form(which you learn a second degree)


----------



## SK101 (Jan 5, 2007)

kempo108 said:


> good visual Marlon. i have always visulized somone attempting a bear hug, but not being fully grabed. seems it would work good. i believe the spelling of the form is sho dan kwa. whcih means first degree form(which you learn a second degree)



   This was taught as a pillar kempo at a Seminar with Master Taylor. Inv. Ridge blocks the right punch. Then right golden rooster kick to inner thigh as left hand does backfist to temple. You need some good upper body flexibility to land both together, but I watched it get done that day. 
   I too like it as a rear bearhug as there coming forward and haven't grabbed yet. For that matter you could go off a forward bearhug and just spin a little more by stepping the left foot farther. 
   By chance on your bearhug are you picturing them grabbing under your arms rather than below or were you also referring to pre grab?


----------



## SK101 (Jan 5, 2007)

kempo108 said:


> good visual Marlon. i have always visulized somone attempting a bear hug, but not being fully grabed. seems it would work good. i believe the spelling of the form is sho dan kwa. whcih means first degree form(which you learn a second degree)



Professor I has it as Sho Tong Kwok. He says this is spelling given in the 1975 Fred Villari interview where he states he invented Sho Tong Kwok. Professor refers to first level form as meaning first introduction to Chinese or Chinese inspired forms(this is not the exact words Professor used). 

At the end of the day Sho Tong Kwok, Shodan Qwa,  & Sho dan Kwa are all excellent forms. They all look the same for some reason.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 6, 2007)

kempo108 said:


> good visual Marlon. i have always visulized somone attempting a bear hug, but not being fully grabed. seems it would work good. i believe the spelling of the form is sho dan kwa. whcih means first degree form(which you learn a second degree)



Um, it's not sho dan kwa.  First off, in what language does kwa mean form?  It's sho tung kwa, which translates into hands and feet move in harmony.  Plus we discussed this in the other sho tung kwa forum...


----------



## Joe Shuras (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, here's what I came up with. First, back in the later 70's when Gm. Villari went over the form with us at a black belt workout, he stated it was the first in the series of the Chinese forms. He didn't say this is what it mean't but where it belonged in the curriculum. In the 1975 article in Black Belt I believe it was spelled Shou Tung Kwok, it appears later the u may have been dropped from Shou. In this article you will also notice Fred V. takes issue on how the kung fu styles should be referred too as, he strongly promotes the name Chinese Boxing and states that is how it is referred to in China by the true masters. 

I spent sometime in an attempt to translate (which is very time consuming and difficult) but here is what I got. Shou is Hand (s), Tung refers to China as does the Tang in Tang Soo Do, in these different dialects there is sometimes several spellings for the same word, a perfect example is KeNpo/KeMpo, Ju Jitsu/Jiu Jitsu/Ju Jutsu, Goshinjitsu/Goshinjutsu, Gung Fu/Kung Fu, etc. I found Kwok to mean country or nation. So, you have Hands of the country/nation of China or simply "Chinese Boxing". I don't know but it makes sense to me why Mr. V. would call it that since he stressed Chinese boxing in the 1975 article and also mentioned that was what he originally referred to his art as: "Shou Tung Kwok". He later decided against that and it became the name of the form which essentially was the nucleus of his system. I used the internet for the different translations and Tung as in reference to China was one of the more difficult to find but it was there. Please don't ask me to back track the sites, lol, it took up quite a lot of my spare time to find this.

"Hands and Feet in Harmony" was never meant to be the translation. It was an American name given to the form. I think Peter Teymourez may have given it that name, not sure though, you would have to ask him. I know he was the first I heard of this name from and Peter has it on his website. He uses it because he felt it best described the theme of the form plus no one knew the exact translation either.

I also noticed, it may have been on another thread here, about the tiger claws and crane stance in this form. All I can tell you is that back in the 70's, I'd say 1977, I got the form first from Master John Firtz and then Gm. Villari went over it with us. The left leg was in the crane stance while two, not three, tiger claws were done which nicely flowed into the palm up outward block w/ left hand covering under right elbow into a twist stance. I'm positive of this. Also, in each of the two tiger claws you would slap the knee for effect. I later practiced the form with Dave Simione in 1990 and he did it the same way. Dave was a former nidan under John Fritz who later became a Wah Lum Kung fu instructor and school owner under Chan Poi. Dave left the villari organization sometime in the 80's, maybe mid to later 80's. Hey, Mr. Villari may have changed it since but that's how we had it then-Joe


----------



## SK101 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello Professor Shuras,

   Thanks for all that work. I always find the history interesting, but I have never spent any amount of time to research stuff.


----------



## Joe Shuras (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you. You're right when you say "time" because it does take a lot of time. Many twists and turns and misinformation to sift through but like you said, it's interesting stuff - Joe


----------



## marlon (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello Professor Shuras,
so you have a left then right tiger while in a crane stance then a left upward palm block as you settle into a forward stance?  
the knee slapping thing i did not have for sho tung kwok but i do have it in two places in Branches of the Falling Pine
thanks for your help with these discussions
respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Jdokan (Feb 16, 2007)

Good Morning:
       I have a little different movement not much....I got this form from Master Cal Carozzi.  After we deliver the back kick and we've turned towards that 10/11 o'clock position; we're in a r/foot forward fighting stance.  As the opponent delivers his r/punch we block with a r/crossing palm delivering a l/instep kick...stepping forward with that foot we deliver l/r/l  downward raking claws to the face....later in the form (addressing the bear hug)  I had heard it as bear hug but the movements we do didn't make sense as a bear hug defense..   As we turned towards that individual after dealing with the roundhouse kick we l/foot forward into a twist stance delivering r/hand covering palm/l/hand rikken (sp?) strike to their left temple turning cw we deliver a back kick to the opponent.  Immediately we are yet again attacked by the person we delivered the triple rakes to...they are trying to grab/choke etc..we open them up with # 5 & 6 cranes wing or open sword hand blocks, attacking with simultaneous swords to clavicle, immortals to throat, single triggers to eyes, (this is all done with the left foot forward) then our r/foot does a scuffing cresent to their forward knee as we deliver a r/hand scuffing palm/rake to their face finishing with the r/side kick to the midsection....
Enjoy the Day!!


----------



## Joe Shuras (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, it's all pretty similiar. Master Carozzi, a very talented martial artist I might add, tweaked it a little to fit his own perspective which is perfectly acceptable for he does his own thing and is headmaster of his own schools, it's his perrogative.

Marlon, once in the crane stance we do a 'snake kick' (Chinese kung fu), it's essentially using the the point of the toes squeezed together as a snap type kick to the groin, then yes, it's left/right with the tiger claws slapping the knee BUT like jdokan's version, I drop down into a twist stance while blocking - Joe


----------



## marlon (Feb 17, 2007)

Joe Shuras said:


> Yeah, it's all pretty similiar. Master Carozzi, a very talented martial artist I might add, tweaked it a little to fit his own perspective which is perfectly acceptable for he does his own thing and is headmaster of his own schools, it's his perrogative.
> 
> Marlon, once in the crane stance we do a 'snake kick' (Chinese kung fu), it's essentially using the the point of the toes squeezed together as a snap type kick to the groin, then yes, it's left/right with the tiger claws slapping the knee BUT like jdokan's version, I drop down into a twist stance while blocking - Joe


 

i drop into a twist stance for the block but after a third tiger strike a right blade kick low then twist stance with aright outward block and left check.
thanks
marlon


----------



## Joe Shuras (Feb 17, 2007)

Marlon, I do the blade kick too, with a left overhead open hand guard (block) all simultaneous with a downward right power block-all this is done together, the high left block, low right block and low right side kick. Next, we go into a twist stance as we bring the low block up into a backfist to the face in front and with the left hand a soft downward parry to the rear - Joe


----------



## marlon (Feb 17, 2007)

it is a great form.  I am studying it to learn and understand the essence of Villari kempo, because GM Villari is qouted aas having said that this form contains the essence of his kempo.  Powerful staterment
marlon


----------



## Mark L (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone know of a video link showing the form? Just curious.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought I had seen it once on YouTube, but I can't find it now ... sorry


----------



## Jdokan (Feb 18, 2007)

Mark L said:


> Anyone know of a video link showing the form? Just curious.


I am researching the best way to do this...I think the video is the best way to pass on the technique....Anybody out there video guru's???


----------



## marlon (Mar 4, 2007)

a few years ago i had a student tape me doing this form so i could do some self correction.  Years later when he built my web site he put it on there, as a surprise...!!.  i have not filmed a better version of it yet ,so if you can excuse some sloppiness and a little too much wieght on me you can check it out at www.shaolinkempo.ca in the media section.  When i can film a better version to put up i'll let you know...but for now ...
respectfully,
marlon
p.s. feel free to critique i can only learn from your comments


----------



## marlon (Mar 4, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> I am researching the best way to do this...I think the video is the best way to pass on the technique....Anybody out there video guru's???


 
i would love to see your version some time also.  You tube seems to be the way to go these days and I believe James Hawkins III has some experience there. perhaps he can help
marlon


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 6, 2007)

marlon said:


> i would love to see your version some time also. You tube seems to be the way to go these days and I believe James Hawkins III has some experience there. perhaps he can help
> marlon


Thanks for the tip....I've been using video for a few years....find it really the best tool for self improvement...no matter how great a movement can feel when you see it on film you find a whole bunch of things you didn't know existed.....Kind of like using the mirrors....I remember listening to people talk of how some instructors really "liked" themselves always looking in the mirror...funny to those same people a few years later recognizing and duplicating the same functional training...


----------

